# Whey Protein Isolate



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Over the past few months that I've been doing CrossFit, I've been taken Whey Protein Isolate to help build musle and increase repair times. I just got to thinking, what would be the benifit of having Whey Protein Isolate in our B.O.B.? It has 2-3 years shelf life, doesn't taste half bad and would help on those days when little to no protein has been harvested. What are your thoughts?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't see the need for Isolate in a B.O.B. Good ol' Whey Protein would be just fine. Isolate is a faster absorbing protein to get into the muscles after a workout. Traditional Whey Protein has a slower absorption rate but still contains all BCAA's. Personal opinion of course, but I wouldn't spend the money on an Isolate for a B.O.B. when traditional Whey Protein should be just fine. But, if you already invest in Isolate, I'm sure it would be just fine in your kit.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

trainershawn said:


> I don't see the need for Isolate in a B.O.B. Good ol' Whey Protein would be just fine. Isolate is a faster absorbing protein to get into the muscles after a workout. Traditional Whey Protein has a slower absorption rate but still contains all BCAA's. Personal opinion of course, but I wouldn't spend the money on an Isolate for a B.O.B. when traditional Whey Protein should be just fine. But, if you already invest in Isolate, I'm sure it would be just fine in your kit.


I like the isolate, as I am mildly lactose intolerant, the whey isolate has much lower levels of lactose than the concentrate.

I include whey in my rations. It is also pretty much the cheapest source of store bought protein going. (although at say $10/lb it ain't exactly cheap)

It is also a powder, so pretty much the lightest densest protein you can get.

It is also good as a milk substitute and great as a cheesey substitute when cooked.

Isolate 90+% protein
Concentrate 75+% protein

if you are going for protein and have a choice between the two at a relatively equivalent price the isolate is better, but lots of mixes will have other stuff added so check your nutritional information box on the product.

If you have protein powder I would also consider olive oil or another vegetable oil to your ration too.

Note isolate has less fat, and is lighter for the protein you get, in a survival situation fat is not an enemy though.

imo concentrate will probably be better for you in a survival situation. but if you are lactose intolerant go with the isolate.

if you only want a protein source with no other considerations go with the isolate, if it has to be a powder. but get protein from more than one source.

Dried fish if you fish is another way to go.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Well since I already have the isolate I'll stick with it. What's another ounce or two in the already 34lb BOB! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Idk about you but a 5lb tub only last me a month at the longest. And at 100 and some change calories per scoop I think it would be gone fast. But that would be nice to have


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is good as a protein source. Fat and Carbs are way better for food energy. Eating only protein source, high protein low fat will lead to starvation. It is the "Rabbit Starvation Diet"
however to maintain muscle mass you need a given amount of protein, usually about 1.3xkg body weight / day for an active lifestyle.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

will, you need to correct your formula. There is no way that a 90 kg person needs 120kg of protein a day.


----------



## snork (Mar 4, 2013)

PaulS said:


> will, you need to correct your formula. There is no way that a 90 kg person needs 120kg of protein a day.


First off, I am sure it was 120 GRAMS, not kg. Also, that amount is not "needed" for survival. However, there is support in peer-reviewed medical journals that even higher levels of protein will optimize muscle gains, which is something that would be relevant to certain populations, such as bodybuilders.

That being said, protein powder is a great thing to include. Whey concentrate will always be cheaper than isolate. Honestly, unless you are lactose intolerant, there is no reason to pay extra for the isolate.

I personally use protein powders to supplement my dietary protein intake on a daily basis. It is actually very inexpensive way to get protein when you consider the per gram cost. I buy on a sale and purchase 80-100 pounds at a time,. The expiration date is usually 3 years from date of manufacture, but if stored in a cool dark place, it will last a few years after that. I am not sure how long the shelf-life would be if you opened up a tub and vacuum sealed it, but fat content will shorten shelf-life.

As for the comment above about protein without fat and carbs, I don't think that anyone actually is only stockpiling protein powder with no oats or pasta or any other carb source. The great thing about protein powder is that you can cook with it or just mix with water and drink it like a shake.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

snork said:


> First off, I am sure it was 120 GRAMS, not kg. Also, that amount is not "needed" for survival. However, there is support in peer-reviewed medical journals that even higher levels of protein will optimize muscle gains, which is something that would be relevant to certain populations, such as bodybuilders.
> 
> That being said, protein powder is a great thing to include. Whey concentrate will always be cheaper than isolate. Honestly, unless you are lactose intolerant, there is no reason to pay extra for the isolate.
> 
> ...


yes grams, obviously 

There are reasons for isolate over concentrate and there are reasons for concentrate over isolate.

isolate has a higher protein ratio, meaing you get more protein in an equal amount of powder

example in a 10lb container you are getting perhaps 1 pound or more protein with isolate than concentrate. (ratios depend on the brand and product)

So if you pay 10% more for isolate for protein content the price is equivocal.

Isolate absorbs faster which makes it a good post workout drink
concentrate is often slow release and takes longer to absorb which makes it better for a recovery protein.

Protein intake will depend on muscle damage, body builders tear a lot more muscle than other forms individuals, atheletes who are actually training and competing will need a higher intake than a casual gym goer. Sedentary people who don't work out to build muslce require lower protein intakes to require their level of fitness.

Serious body builders with lots of muscle to repair can benefit with levels up to around 1.6 if timed property for release, as there is a maximum hourly protein absorption rate. I am moderately active so about 1.2 is enough for me to have slight gains. You can have even greater gains at higher than 1.6 but it is mostly negigible, but you need to intake fat roughly in ratio with protein to prevent rabbit dieting with results in fat loss due to high protein intake. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_starvation

With fat intake increases calorie intake goes up, which requires higher amounts of exercise, there is a threshold involved. You also need carbs to increase for some sorts of energy not an absolute but it helps which glycemic ratio which give the body actual energy for endurance.

so basically as protien goes up fat goes up as fat goes up activity must go up, as activity goes up carbs must go up... this can be contrast between the basal metabolic rate (varies from person to person based on organ output levels) and the amount of energy expended to manage muscle gain and weight in fat holding ratio.

then you have the fibre element and water element which allows waste byproduct to be removed and recovery to be enhanced.


----------



## Alex33 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have personally used it for about 3 years and results are undoubtedly very good.I suggest you to keep using it it will defiantly help you in achieving your goal with the sometime.Because it doesn't really contain steroids so the result isn't very rapid but it is something which actually works.


----------

